# Während sie den Salat vorbereitet und die Nudeln vor sich hin köcheln.



## Emmanuel27

Was bedeutet "vor sich hin" in diesem Satz?
puede ser mientras prepara la ensalada y cocina la pasta en silencio???
Danke im voraus.


----------



## ayuda?

*Re: Während sie den Salat vorbereitet und die Nudeln vor sich hin köcheln.*

Mientras ella prepara la ensalada y la pasta *se *cuece/*se* cuece a fuego lento.

"*vor sich hin*" es algo parecido al uso del verbo reflexivo*. *(apenas se traduce)


----------



## Tonerl

Mientras ella prepara la ensalada y la pasta _*se cuece/se hierve a fuego lento *_


----------



## Emmanuel27

vielen Dank ihr beide.


----------



## ayuda?

Tonerl said:


> Mientras ella prepara la ensalada y la pasta _*se cuece/se hierve a fuego lento *_





Tonerl said:


> Mientras ella prepara la ensalada y la pasta _*se cuece/se hierve a fuego lento *_



Hola Tonerl 
Muy amable
Somos pocos aquí, pero aun así todos conseguimos una respuesta al final de todos modos.
Muy divertido.


----------



## Tonerl

ayuda? said:


> Somos pocos aquí, pero aun así todos conseguimos una respuesta al final de todos modos.
> Muy divertido.


----------

